# impattante



## Minci

Hi there.

Is there an English word to express "impattante"? "d'impatto"?

This is the sentence:
le proposte aventi un solo soggetto risultano emotivamente più impattanti, più chiare nella fruizione e più memorizzabili.

I'm having problem only with this expression.

Could somebody help me? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## TimLA

You'd have to switch the sentence around a bit...

...with greater impact...
...impact...
...effect...


----------



## Milia

Hi!

My first post and it's a rerun of an old one. Yes, I know that there is a thread with the same name, but it's 2 years old and I'm hoping someone can give me another suggestion... 

I'm translating an extract from a psychology book and it keeps using the word "impattante" (by the way, a word that I violently dislike). So far I have used some other expressions like  "have a great effect" or "being very effective".
Anyone knows some better way to translate it?

PS:
the full sentence in this case is:
"Questa tecnica è veramente efficace quando riesce ad essere diretta ed emotivamente impattante per tutti". "This technique is most effective when it can be direct and have a great emotional impact on everyone".

I believe this translation to be my worst... please help me!


----------



## pescara

Ciao e benvenuta!  

Direi: This technique can be very effective when it has a direct and emotional impact on everyone.  

(I'm not sure about the use of "everyone" because it is not clear who it refers to.  There might be a better translation if we have more context about this).

P.S. there is a literal translation of impattante: impactful.  I dislike this word as much as you dislike impattante!

Ciao.


----------



## ALEX1981X

_Non penso che esista la parola "impattante" in Inglese..._.è una costruzione tutta made in Italy


----------



## Milia

pescara said:


> Direi: This technique can be very effective when it has a direct and emotional impact on everyone.



Oh, I like this one very very much! I'm also not sure about "everyone" but I'll consider that tomorrow, right now my brain is fried...

to ALEX1981X: ero quasi certa che non esistesse una parola specifica, ma visto il modo -orrendo- in cui la stavo traducendo io speravo in un aiutino... 

Thank you both!


----------



## Firebird34

ALEX1981X said:


> _Non penso che esista la parola "impattante" in Inglese..._.è una costruzione tutta made in Italy



I have just come across the word impattanti in an article about waste recycling. "... eccessiva specializzazione ha portato ad una perdita di visione d'insieme e quindi a soluzioni parziale e spesso impattanti."  

I looked up the word on the web and was directed to this thread. I have decided to translate the sentence as  "...excessive specialization has led to a loss of vision and therefore partial solutions and often those with other implications (ie impacts)".

Does this seem a good interpretation of the sense of the sentence?


----------



## ohbice

Mi sembra buono, sì.


----------



## london calling

Hello and welcome, Firebird.

I'd use _sight_ rather than _vision_:

_...has meant losing sight of the situation as a whole and has lead to solutions which are not only partial but which often have other implications_ 

If you know if these implications are not positive ones (we don't know, we can only assume the implications/effects are negative): you haven't given us enough context to be able to establish that for sure) you could always say _but which often have a negative impact._ 

Just one way of saying it, of course (and a loose one at that!)


----------



## ohbice

Ciao LC. Ma tu non credi che il "cioè impatto" sia parte della frase? a me sembra incluso nelle virgolette... magari sbaglio.
Ciao.


----------



## london calling

oh said:


> Ciao LC. Ma tu non credi che il "cioè impatto" sia parte della frase? a me sembra incluso nelle virgolette... magari sbaglio.
> Ciao.


Ciao. Non ho capito la tua domanda.  "Cioè impatto"? Io ho tradotto "spesso impattanti" della frase che ha postato Firebird così::

..._has lead to solutions which are not only partial *but which often have other implications/*__*but which often have a negative impact*.
_


----------



## ohbice

london calling said:


> Ciao. Non ho capito la tua domanda. "Cioè impatto"? Io ho tradotto "spesso impattanti" della frase che ha postato Firebird così::
> 
> ..._has lead to solutions which are not only partial *but which often have other implications/*__*but which often have a negative impact*.
> _



Cerco di spiegarmi meglio.
Nell'originale italiano le soluzioni parziali e prive di visione di insieme sono state impattanti. Impattanti è già di per sè una cosa negativa, dato che si volevano soluzioni non impattanti.
Nella traduzione proposta c'è "ie impact" tra parentesi, dentro l'enunciato perché all'interno delle virgolette. Quindi la mia domanda era: ma non ti sembra che sia già tutto ben chiaro, sia nell'italiano che nell'inglese, e che l'unica cosa ambigua (_implications _non è né positivo né negativo) sia comunque chiarita dall'inciso "cioè impatto (ie impacts)"?
Ciao, scusa se mi sono spiegato male.


----------



## london calling

Capito, OB. Tu vedi _impattante_ riferito sempre a qualcosa di negativo in italiano. In inglese un impatto può essere sia negativo sia positivo.


----------



## ohbice

Non sempre, ma a proposito di riciclaggio di rifiuti sì.
Ciao LC


----------



## GavinW

I think it's pretty clear that the adjective impattante, here, has a specific meaning that is very closely connected to the field under discussion (refuse treatment and waste recycling). So far in this thread the adjective mostly has had a neutral meaning, relating to a general "effect" (potentially good or bad). Here I think we're talking specifically about the (necessarily damaging) environmental impact (ecological impact). So: "...excessive specialization has meant that we (or: "they/people" etc) have lost sight of the overall picture, leading to partial solutions that often have an impact on the environment" (or: "that often have a high environmental impact" etc).


----------



## erengazioglu

Indeed, you always need to find a way around when it comes to the word "impattante"... an example:
_"(...) il nostro progetto non prevede *impattanti* rimodellamenti dell’esistente."_
" (...) our project doesn't consider *heavy* remodelling of the existing."


----------



## london calling

erengazioglu said:


> Indeed, you always need to find a way around when it comes to the word "impattante"... an example:
> _"(...) il nostro progetto non prevede *impattanti* rimodellamenti dell’esistente."_
> " (...) our project doesn't consider *heavy* remodelling of the existing."


Nice example.


----------



## erengazioglu

Thank you LC


----------



## ohbice

Cos'è? dev'essere gergo ingegneristico, perché _impattanti rimodellamenti _fa abbastanza schifo 
De gustibus...
p


----------



## MR1492

@ohbice, Beh, tutto il mio "gustibus" è nelle mie papille gustative!  Seriously, I think the example is engineering jargon.  I would have translated "impattanti rimodellamenti" as "major repairs/renovation" in AE.



london calling said:


> Ciao. Non ho capito la tua domanda.  "Cioè impatto"? Io ho tradotto "spesso impattanti" della frase che ha postato Firebird così::
> 
> ..._has lead to solutions which are not only partial *but which often have other implications/but which often have a negative impact*._



Could we use the term "unintended consequences" which can be good or bad.

Phil


----------



## london calling

Evening Phil.

I think _unintended consequences_ could work, in some contexts. Could you give us an example to work with?


----------



## Benzene

_Why do we not use adjectives "bad" or "unfavorable"? Obviously noun must be appropriate to the context.

*i.e.:* "bad repercussion" or "unfavorable impingement".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## sorry66

Benzene said:


> "bad repercussion"


repercussions on its own could work - you could also add negative/unwanted


----------



## King Crimson

Agree with ob here, the OT (post #16) is really poorly written and it's no excuse to say it is technical jargon.


----------



## london calling

The English technical jargon (_heavy remodelling_, not the sentence in itself, which sounds rather awkward) is fine. Maybe someone translated that directly into Italian.


----------



## King Crimson

It wouldn't surprise me Jo (and that _impattanti rimodellamenti _instead of _rimodellamenti impattanti _looks like pretty strong evidence that you might be right).


----------



## retiro6

What about "striking"? I am writing a short paper now, and was considering both striking and significant.


----------



## metazoan

retiro6 said:


> What about "striking"?


The terms you suggest may work depending on your context (which you should always give in your question - please show us an Italian sentence at least). But as @pescara said above, "impactful" would be the most straightforward translation.


----------



## tsoapm

Certainly straightforward, but not uncontroversial. I can't say that I'm a fan myself. Was quite pleased to see 'striking' suggested instead!

*Edit:* Ah, and someone went to the trouble of putting together a little list of alternatives to this “odious word-goblin”!


----------



## metazoan

Shouldn't we first translate the made-up Italian translation back to its made-up English model?


----------



## tsoapm

I don't know about "should", but I can see where you're coming from.


----------

